# Friday the 13th (2009)



## AzKittie74

Anyone else hear that their remaking Fri 13th? Not sure who is doing it, It is suppose to be sorta like what Rob did with Halloween


----------



## Darkside

hmmmm, don't know what to think about that.
Does anyone do anything original anymore?


----------



## EvilQueen1298

How can they modernize Friday the 13th?? hmmmmm
Instead of teenagers getting laid at some lake with a mad man loose....it will be teenagers getting laid at some lake with a mad man loose.
Only this time they'll show more sex.

Speaking of remakes..."Poseidon" was remade last year which TOTALLY SUCKED--I WANT MY TWO HOURS BACK! What made them think they could improve on the classic original? See the original--"The Poseidon Adventure" 1972


----------



## Paranormal Media

I heard they were making a Prequal to the original, with more of a back story for young Jason and his obvious retard mother. Suppose to be done and out in summer of 2008!


----------



## Big Howlin

Yeah they are and its the same with Nightmare on Elm st prequel. Lets show what happened before all this.
Not sure of the filming dates of either.


----------



## Sinister

Actually, it's an absolute re-imagining. Various websites, including Bloody Disgusting (The website I always use for my info) have been touting this for months. Rather than posting a bunch of links from my site, check out BD's backlog of story related items, including the "new" Jason, a pic of the mask, the cast and release date (Friday, Feb. 13 2009) :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - there's a ton of coverage out there about this redo of the Jason legend. 

It appears the script condenses the first three flicks into one story, so we go from Li'l Mutant Freak Jason to burlap sack Jason and end up with Mr. Hockey Mask for the finale I would assume.

I don't hold out too much hope for this at all.........


----------



## Terrormaster

Yeah, been following this on and off. Hollywood has been really bumming me out the last few years - they seem to be on this huge remake kick. Most people I know constantly complain about the number of remakes and re-imagining. Yet with the plethora of complaints Hollywood continues to churn out this garbage.

Anyways, here's a pic of the new Jason from over at AICN:










Haven't kept up with much horror news since CHUD absorbed Creature Corner. But my understanding last I heard was they were ditching the entire concept from the first two films and going right to the iconic hockey mask Jason (seen above).

I have not watched one new horror remake in the last eight years including but not limited to: Dawn of the Dead, Amityville, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and Halloween. None of those films needed to be remade and IMHO the originals have stood the test of time.

-TM


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - EW carried that pic and a lot of sites have honed in on a close up of the new Jason.

Here Bay says that this reimagining is actually a mash-up of the first two flicks - although given we know the hockey mask shows up - I would think my earlier impression stands.

http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2008/07/transformers-2.html


----------



## Revenant

Oh my F---ing GOD.... they just said something about him remaking NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET???!!!??!?!?!!!??? 

SOMEBODY KILL THIS WHORE! PLEASE!

Run him down and drag him before he massacres any more classic films!

Stupid hack son of a bitch... can't come up with any real ideas of his own...


----------



## Terrormaster

As they love to say in the AICN talkbacks "Damn you Michael Bay!"

-TM


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

I'm gonna put my unworthy opinion in here...WTF!?!? Seriously? I'm so with you guys, why the hell won't they just leave the originals alone and come up with an idea of their own?! I mean c'mon really...what has been done that even compares to Jason, Michael and even Freddy? I've seen some interesting concepts but then they're executed very poorly - either by bad acting or aweful script writing. I can't honestly remember when a movie scared the ever-lovin' [email protected]*! out of me! It seems their are no new boogey-men left in Hollywood! [sigh]


----------



## Terrormaster

The last movie that scared me was the original Elm Street - and I contribute that to the fact that I crashed at my friend's place who would not let me sleep pretending he was Freddy. Since then, nada, nothing, zip - no horror movie has phased me on a crap my pants level - guess I'm jaded and desensitized.

-TM


----------



## Fetch

Hollywood vomits out remakes for three reasons: they're cheap, they've got built-in name recognition, and they MAKE MONEY. 

I've almost totally given up on the current slop coming out. I'm starting to dig the more obscure flicks now. And once you get used to subtitles, there are several good foreign flicks out there.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Did anyone else see Rob Zombie's remake of Halloween? I did and I will say IT SUCKED!!!! If this is how they plan to remake these movies that are iconic for many generations of movie-goers, then to hell with them! Rob Zombie's take was simple gore-fest, blood-bath, splatter-flick bull**** and even re-wrote the story. He didn't "fill in the holes" of what might have been missing from the first Halloween movies, he actually re-wrote the story line and you just can't do that and expect folks to enjoy it. At least not those of us who appreciate the original!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For your consideration and discussion -

Three more photos of the new Jason, courtesy of our friends at BD:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/13004


----------



## Dr Morbius

I love the remakes..they keep the old characters alive.


----------



## skeletonowl

Dr Morbius said:


> I love the remakes..they keep the old characters alive.


thats true!

I just wish they could make a good horror remake.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I have no hope for any remake, not even because all of the originals they're remaking are classics. But because the whole style of the new millennium horror is not on par with the films from the 1960's to the 1990's. Quantity does not equal quality. Not just that, but I've seen all the places advertising this remake and not only do the pictures of the "new" Jason completely stink, but what you see the most are pictures of the "hot, sexy" girls in the cast. I didn't know "hot, sexy" girls are what you need to make a great horror movie. Where are the parade of slutty tramps in Halloween? Or The Texas Chainsaw Massacre? Or The Evil Dead, Carrie, Suspiria, Hellraiser, Phantasm, The Hills Have Eyes, The Howling, Dawn of the Dead... etc.?

All these remakes seem to exist for one reason only- to force the masterpieces to conform to today's crappy new "technique" of horror, so the old idea doesn't look dated anymore. Should I be ashamed for liking the old films?


Sorry about that rant. Please return to what you were doing previously. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> I have no hope for any remake, not even because all of the originals they're remaking are classics. But because the whole style of the new millennium horror is not on par with the films from the 1960's to the 1990's. Quantity does not equal quality. Not just that, but I've seen all the places advertising this remake and not only do the pictures of the "new" Jason completely stink, but what you see the most are pictures of the "hot, sexy" girls in the cast. I didn't know "hot, sexy" girls are what you need to make a great horror movie. Where are the parade of slutty tramps in Halloween? Or The Texas Chainsaw Massacre? Or The Evil Dead, Carrie, Suspiria, Hellraiser, Phantasm, The Hills Have Eyes, The Howling, Dawn of the Dead... etc.?
> 
> All these remakes seem to exist for one reason only- to force the masterpieces to conform to today's crappy new "technique" of horror, so the old idea doesn't look dated anymore. Should I be ashamed for liking the old films?
> 
> Sorry about that rant. Please return to what you were doing previously. :googly:


Dead Dude, you're a Horror fan after my own cold, black heart. You said everything that needed to be said in your rant.

People (Horror fans) complain endlessly about remakes. The reason these things are rolled out like they came off an assembly line, is because everyone who complains, is shelling out cash to see what atrocity they will push off on the general movie viewing audience next. The industry misreads this as a success, and Horror fans just keep feeding the lie. One inescapable truth is: Eventually, EVERYTHING will be remade, be it Horror, or Non. There isn't any sort of originality anymore, and if there is, much like a rattlesnake, someone squashes the head before it can leave a serious bite mark.

This particular remake is simply the latest in a string of such to cash in on the craze. I predict box office failure of biblical proportions.


----------



## Sinister

Here goes some leaked footage of the film. Nothing to write home about, but it gives you a small taste of what to expect:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/13095


----------



## Dr Morbius

Jason runs!


----------



## skeletonowl

Sinister said:


> Here goes some leaked footage of the film. Nothing to write home about, but it gives you a small taste of what to expect:
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/13095


that footage actual looks pretty decent to me...even though it just looks like a total gore fest that can be good. I just hope they give it more personality than just Jason running around killing people. Like it should have memorable moments and I know little jason is in it...


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I already saw this clip today. It's not in good quality, so maybe it's still premature to judge it. But to say the least, I had no faith in this "project" to begin with and this "trailer" hasn't done anything to make me think of changing my mind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't have high hopes and yet it may end up surprising us all. 

Perhaps taking it in as a new project and not comparing it to what has come before will give us all a more critical and objective eye.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Either way, it'll be different and I don't know too many Friday the 13th series fans who even want the franchise to be different.


----------



## skeletonowl

It will probably beat Jason Takes Manhattan even though I love that one...I haven't seen everyone so i'm sure there is worse...oh yeah Jason X...


----------



## Sinister

I really like four "Friday" films: *Jason Lives, The Final Chapter, Part II* and the original film (exactly in that order). *The New Blood* is okay. I didn't like the fact it seemed like Lar Park Lincoln was running away all the time like she was trying out for a high school track team, but I have to hand it to director John Carl Buechler for Jason having my favorite Voorhees kill of all time. I speak of the weedeater being used on Dr. Cruz. Classic. :voorhees:

I thought the third installment was lackluster and a tad silly.

As for *Jason Takes Manhattan, Jason Goes To Hell *and especially, *Jason X, *I lament the hours I can never get back because I had the sad misfortune and poor judgment of giving them a viewing.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

skeletonowl said:


> It will probably beat Jason Takes Manhattan even though I love that one...


So do I. But JTM felt really like an original kind of film. It certainly has a reputation all its' own in the genre. This remake will blend in with all the other remakes and Michael Bay produced projects because it will have nothing original or new to bring to the table and will probably get more credit than it deserves right out of the box just because it's "not a PG-13 horror film." 



Sinister said:


> I really like four "Friday" films: *Jason Lives, The Final Chapter, Part II* and the original film (exactly in that order). *The New Blood* is okay. I didn't like the fact it seemed like Lar Park Lincoln was running away all the time like she was trying out for a high school track team, but I have to hand it to director John Carl Buechler for Jason having my favorite Voorhees kill of all time. I speak of the weedeater being used on Dr. Cruz. Classic. :voorhees:
> 
> I thought the third installment was lackluster and a tad silly.
> 
> As for *Jason Takes Manhattan, Jason Goes To Hell *and especially, *Jason X, *I lament the hours I can never get back because I had the sad misfortune and poor judgment of giving them a viewing.


I'm sorry, but you're on your own with the Jason Takes Manhattan hate. I personally love it, it's one of my favorite movies (not just horror movies). I love the whole series (of Paramount films), New Line's three "Jason" movies just felt like 2nd rate Nightmare on Elm Street films when people had gotten 'tired' of Freddy or it just cost NL too much to resurrect him when they weren't getting great returns (investment profits). I can't even imagine what possessed that company to try and take over this series (so poorly).

Anyway, I love the movies despite their flaws. But what I see as being their flaws is basically the bad acting and the sleaziness, really. That doesn't bother a lot of people but I'm a really cleancut type person and stuff like... well, the entire characters of Ted and Jimbo in The Final Chapter always bothered me. But you couldn't convince me for a second that these movies are boring or silly or that their titles make them bad or that "once Jason became a zombie, the movies started to suck"... I've heard it all before online from alleged fans of the series and it's all b.s.


----------



## Sinister

I liked zombie Jason and the whole concept of raising him from the dead a' la, Frankenstein's Monster in Part VI. Sorry we don't agree about the films that followed quality, dude, but differences always make conversations that much more interesting, don't you agree? :voorhees::zombie:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Probably.

I hate the New Line films, because they were cheap and made by people who thought they had to "update" the formula for today's generation. In my opinion, if today's generation don't like the original formula- they can go "suck it." Or something else equally nasty.

Jason Takes Manhattan was one of the first I saw, I was maybe 12 at the time, so I had no preconceptions about what Jason should be or look like. I didn't even know who had the hockey mask, who used a chainsaw, who was the "pizza man" with the knives on his hand, or that Norman Bates had more than one movie. I saw the movie and found a lot to like about it. Now that I've grown up, I feel like I can say the movie had pretty good acting unlike most of the other Friday the 13th films. And I liked the main character, I liked the '80s music, and I thought the movie was pretty serious.

So I didn't want dumb fight scenes in various New York City tourist spots. I don't care about how "tough" people think Jason is. I don't need to see him knocking down people left and right. I was looking for some/any kind of horror movie, not Human Whack-a-Mole (I'm of course talking about the idea people probably had of Jason in Manhattan, the scenes written in New York in the original script). Instead of a campy tourist kind of movie, I thought we got a good, emotional, intense, introspective, suspense-chase movie that more than entertained me. I still to this day am touched and disturbed by what the movie did do. I'm not going to waste my time complaining that it didn't have this or that.

Of course, as a zombie, Jason "raise"d himself. I didn't care what means they used to get him up. Just as long as he got up. And hopefully, I wouldn't have to listen to as many guys whining about not getting laid as I did in The Final Chapter. Those expectations were more than met by The New Blood and Jason Takes Manhattan. The most important thing to me about those movies was that I felt bad for Tina and Rennie and wanted them to come out alive and feeling better than they went into the movies.


----------



## Revenant

I guess I'm the only one, but I liked Jason X. I thought it was hilarious. That holodeck scene with the holo-bimbos made me laugh my ass off. Besides, Kane Hodder was still Jason then and he was the only guy that gave Jason a distinctive body language all his own. When I saw Freddy vs. Jason I instantly knew it wasn't Kane the moment I saw him move. I had this discussion with Gunnar Hansen (the original Leatherface) over beers; it ain't easy for an actor to put an actual personality to a character that has no lines and whose face is covered. The actor has to seriously want to relate to the character and make him a real recognizable person beyond the costume.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenant said:


> I guess I'm the only one, but I liked Jason X. I thought it was hilarious. That holodeck scene with the holo-bimbos made me laugh my ass off.


Oh, that was definitely a clever moment.


----------



## Big Howlin

New Poster:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Well... great poster. At least the team got _that_ right.


----------



## Big Howlin

Yeah at least they kept Jason pretty classic and didnt make him into some cyborg again. I was thinking they would give him a new mask with new colors or something lame.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The fact that he has hair, is wearing a coat and belt, and his clothes are different colors... That alone is enough to bother me.

I know it's a case of - it's a remake, why do the same thing over again? But, I don't like the new horror movies coming out now and if they're going to bother to resurrect such a cult figure... why not do it right? The cyborg thing never really bothered me because it was a joke. The filmmakers didn't take it seriously and there was no way it was ever going to lead to a trend. It was an easy movie to ignore.


----------



## Big Howlin

Well his look is very similar to his new look from Freddy vs Jason.
And as for the hair thing, he has had hair for a long time, its just ahrd to see it in some films.
But I still agree, booo urns to remaking this film.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Big Howlin said:


> Well his look is very similar to his new look from Freddy vs Jason.


I think that's the worst film in the series. So, that's a bad thing for me.


----------



## Revenant

Technically its not in the series, so... pretend it wasn;t there


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We all know we'll be seeing it so..............LOL. Let's see what comes of it.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

At least they kept the classic hockey mask and didn't update to the newer ones used in the NHL. That would be just... sad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Like we've said earlier, my understanding is we will get Li'l Freak Jason, Burlap Sack Jason and then Hockey Mask J.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Johnny Thunder said:


> We all know we'll be seeing it so..............LOL. Let's see what comes of it.


I won't be. I'm just predicting it's flatline months before anyone else bothers to see it. 



Revenant said:


> Technically its not in the series, so... pretend it wasn;t there


I wish I could.


----------



## Sinister

Here goes Jason in all his newfound glory, cutting up some wood (Or something) for a a fire on those long, cold Crystal Lake nights:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> I won't be. I'm just predicting it's flatline months before anyone else bothers to see it.
> 
> I wish I could.


I completely disagree and know it will do big box office. I also know that everyone that complains about remakes still watches them just to complain about them.

While my prediction of good box office is not a comment on the merit of said remake, it will perform well.

And Sin I don't think that pic is too bad................


----------



## Sinister

I never said it was a bad 'un, mon frere'. RAXL's viewpoint on the other hand... 

I totally agree with your assessment of the situation as well. This movie will hit big, if for no other reason than people will want to see what they do with the franchise after such a long hiatus. I'm sure I will be seeing it...in the theater. 

Folks, I am not in favor of the remake craze, but there's nothing you can do to stop them. As I have stated on many occasions, eventually, EVERYTHING will be remade. I just find it funny that Horror fans are the ones who get the most bent out of shape about it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> I have no hope for any remake, not even because all of the originals they're remaking are classics. But because the whole style of the new millennium horror is not on par with the films from the 1960's to the 1990's. Quantity does not equal quality. Not just that, but I've seen all the places advertising this remake and not only do the pictures of the "new" Jason completely stink, but what you see the most are pictures of the "hot, sexy" girls in the cast. I didn't know "hot, sexy" girls are what you need to make a great horror movie. Where are the parade of slutty tramps in Halloween? Or The Texas Chainsaw Massacre? Or The Evil Dead, Carrie, Suspiria, Hellraiser, Phantasm, The Hills Have Eyes, The Howling, Dawn of the Dead... etc.?
> 
> All these remakes seem to exist for one reason only- to force the masterpieces to conform to today's crappy new "technique" of horror, so the old idea doesn't look dated anymore. Should I be ashamed for liking the old films?
> 
> Sorry about that rant. Please return to what you were doing previously. :googly:


The Hills Have Eyes and Dawn of the Dead have been remade without the slutty tramps, and they were pretty damn good remakes at that. Some remakes suck. Some are masterpieces (esp Dawn of the Dead), so lumping ALL remakes together as crap isn't fair. They should be judged on thier own merit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hear hear, Doc!!

This is actually a reboot/updating that I don't mind at all. I will definitely give it a chance and try to judge it on its own merit much like Zombie's *Halloween*.

I know mine is not a popular opinion  but let's face it - since film was created, all we have seen are remakes after remakes.

Now, while some will argue there is a difference in interpreting literature for various films, the fact is - Hollywood has always 'remade' movies. We all think of Lugosi's* Dracula* and Karloff's *Frankenstein* as classics but one could argue they were in fact "remakes" of Nosferatu and Edison's Frankenstein (and which were later "remade" by Hammer in their own wonderful way, and of course more recently......). What about Tracy and Bergman's *Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde*? Wasn't the first time it was filmed..............nor was it the last. Let alone *The Wolf Man*, *Phantom of the Opera*, and so on........

Of course, we also have examples in the history of horror films in which a remake surpasses the original (Carpenter's *The Thing*, anyone?). I could go on and on but the point is clear.

So, again, while to a degree I certainly concur that Hollywood should nurture and develop/encourage new ideas and filmmakers, we also have to recognize that it is ingrained in Tinseltown's culture to redo a known commodity - and Jason's certainly got a built in audience and hardcore fans.


----------



## Sinister

With the exception of Carpenter's *The Thing*, the 2004 remake of *Dawn of the Dead* is quite possibly one of the best Horror remakes of all-time.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Johnny Thunder said:


> I know mine is not a popular opinion  but let's face it - since film was created, all we have seen are remakes after remakes.


Well, let's try to understand something. Those remakes were basically remaking literature (such as John Carpenter's The Thing was a remake of the now-famous story) or plays (Phantom of the Opera) or books (Dracula, Frankenstein). Plus, these new horror remakes are being made by young kids out of film school who are fans of the originals and are remaking these films based on what? *Cult Success*. What exactly does any of this have to do with Hollywood? Plus, you seem to be indicating a trend in classic horror. Let's just say enough time has past to where it all fits into the era of classic horror. Who is watching these films because they're still scary or disturbing? Very few if any people. Do most classic horror films have a cult following? How many serious historian film scholars have the same reverance for The Evil Dead and Suspiria and Dawn of the Dead as they do for the Universal films and the silents of the German expressionism era and the classics from the heyday of Lewton, Castle, Corman, etc.?

There is a big difference between when this started and where it is now.



Johnny Thunder said:


> Of course, we also have examples in the history of horror films in which a remake surpasses the original (Carpenter's *The Thing*, anyone?). I could go on and on but the point is clear.


That is nothing more than a matter of opinion. And I have to admit, I don't like where you're going with this. None of the remakes from 1998 to today have surpassed their originals. Not a single one. You also have to realize the styles are different and the greatest thing about the films they've remade from Texas Chainsaw '03 to today is that the originals had truly unique styles that immediately differentiate one from another. Is there honestly any difference between any of today's remakes? Look closer. It's all cosmetic and plastic and doesn't go very deep.



Dr Morbius said:


> The Hills Have Eyes and Dawn of the Dead have been remade without the slutty tramps, and they were pretty damn good remakes at that. Some remakes suck. Some are masterpieces (esp Dawn of the Dead), so lumping ALL remakes together as crap isn't fair. They should be judged on thier own merit.


I'm sorry, but it will be a cold day in hell before I agree with anyone who says Dawn of the Dead (2004) is a masterpiece. First of all, no remake has ever been a masterpiece... Well, maybe Cronenberg's The Fly. They are almost all, by definition, intruding upon the original films, taking their storylines, and just re-heating them with new camera and budget techniques. I don't want to see a new version of an old movie just to go- "ooh, look what they can do with special effects and camera tricks these days!" That's what every single last one of these new remakes has been about. Or making the films more violent and gory. Is that good enough to warrant a remake? Not in my estimation! Not even close.

Maybe you should take this opinion with a grain of salt. Because I don't think fans of the originals should even see these remakes. They are not necessary. So, again by defintion, they're never going to be masterpieces. But I think I'm right on the money. A remake has to be something really special in my opinion. I mean, even in the 1980s, the only remakes that ever came close to reaching the sky were the ones that really tried and actually had some kind of original idea or a really wonderful new approach. The Fly and Cat People are the only truly classic 1980's remakes. Because they did something new for a real purpose. To enhance characterization.

You can say they were a fun distraction or that you enjoyed them. But be _very_ careful with the word "masterpiece." I mean... "please." For me? Just as a personal favor.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

To each their own, DDude.....Frankly, the sarcasim is a bit off putting, but I will try to keep this dignified...

However, your original point that this project will fizzle with no one seeing it is completely and utterly ludicrous. If you don't want to see it, that's entirely your right. 

But to suggest that the studio will not complete the film and that no one will go to see it is just not correct. Remakes are what they do, and what they will continue to do.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Here's a link to help answer some of your questions. LONG LIVE..die, live, die, live---JASON VORHEES!!!!! http://www.movieweb.com/news/14/29214.php


----------



## Don of the Dead

This film will probably be an abortion.

I'll give it a shot, but to me its like trying to re-write The Bible.

Don't screw with greatness.

Not 1 re-make has ever even come CLOSE to the original, most make me want to punch a baby.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> You can say they were a fun distraction or that you enjoyed them. But be _very_ careful with the word "masterpiece." I mean... "please." For me? Just as a personal favor.


Nope..You're wrong, I'm right...It's a masterpiece, a true work of art and anyone who says different or begs people to not say it's a masterpiece is just ASKING for it to be called a masterpiece, so in a word, MASTERPIECE MASTERPIECE MASTERPIECE MASTERPIECE...I know. I'm so mature.
Seriously, I really don't care if you agree with me. I don't even know you. Who are you anyway?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Don of the Dead said:


> This film will probably be an abortion.
> 
> Not 1 re-make has ever even come CLOSE to the original, most make me want to punch a baby.


I was hoping you meant "abhorrance", but then I read the last line...now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Sinister

Don of the Dead said:


> Not 1 re-make has ever even come CLOSE to the original, most make me want to punch a baby.


I beg to differ on this, Don. John Carpenter's *The Thing* is light years away better than the original.

The 2004 version of *Dawn of the Dead *is as good as, if not superior in many ways, to the original.

With the possible exception of F.W. Murnau's version of *Nosferatu*, Coppola's *Bram Stoker's Dracula* blows anything based on the novel before it out of the water.

Sam Raimi even remade his first *Evil Dead *film with his second. I Love both, but I think the "sequel" was better.

Generally speaking, you are correct, though. Most remakes aren't as good as, and only aspire to mediocrity, but there are those few that come along ever so often, like the ones I listed, that disproves the rule.

Like JT, I will check it out and see if it's half as good as the original. This shouldn't be too hard to accomplish. Even when it was first released, the original film couldn't be considered a great film by any stretch of the imagination. Enjoyable, yes, if for nothing else, then nostalgia's sake, but a masterpiece? Not even close. :voorhees:


----------



## Don of the Dead

Sinister said:


> I beg to differ on this, Don. John Carpenter's *The Thing* is light years away better than the original.
> 
> The 2004 version of *Dawn of the Dead *is as good as, if not superior in many ways, to the original.
> 
> With the possible exception of F.W. Murnau's version of *Nosferatu*, Coppola's *Bram Stoker's Dracula* blows anything based on the novel before it out of the water.
> 
> Sam Raimi even remade his first *Evil Dead *film with his second. I Love both, but I think the "sequel" was better.
> 
> Generally speaking, you are correct, though. Most remakes aren't as good as, and only aspire to mediocrity, but there are those few that come along ever so often, like the ones I listed, that disproves the rule.
> 
> Like JT, I will check it out and see if it's half as good as the original. This shouldn't be too hard to accomplish. Even when it was first released, the original film couldn't be considered a great film by any stretch of the imagination. Enjoyable, yes, if for nothing else, then nostalgia's sake, but a masterpiece? Not even close. :voorhees:


I always forget The Thing. I'll give you that one.

Dawn of the Dead, while a fine film, comes no where NEAR the original. CGI will never compare to Savini splatter.

Evil Dead 2 is techniclly a sequel, even if it is the same story.

I will check out Friday the 13th, but have very low hopes. Maybe I'll get lucky and be suprised.

( do have to compliment you on the Satan's Little Helper avitar, a great movie I recommend to everyone)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Don of the Dead said:


> I always forget The Thing. I'll give you that one.
> 
> Dawn of the Dead, while a fine film, comes no where NEAR the original. CGI will never compare to Savini splatter.
> 
> Evil Dead 2 is techniclly a sequel, even if it is the same story.
> 
> I will check out Friday the 13th, but have very low hopes. Maybe I'll get lucky and be suprised.
> 
> ( do have to compliment you on the Satan's Little Helper avitar, a great movie I recommend to everyone)


Dawn of the Dead 2004 still used makeup effects and hired amputees as zombie extras. It surpasses the original in makeup effects by a country mile.


----------



## Devils Chariot

EvilQueen1298 said:


> How can they modernize Friday the 13th?? hmmmmm
> Instead of teenagers getting laid at some lake with a mad man loose....it will be teenagers getting laid at some lake with a mad man loose.
> Only this time they'll show more sex.
> 
> Speaking of remakes..."Poseidon" was remade last year which TOTALLY SUCKED--I WANT MY TWO HOURS BACK! What made them think they could improve on the classic original? See the original--"The Poseidon Adventure" 1972


yeah but now they will all have ipods and they will text each other.

omg teh kilr is b hnd u!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Dr Morbius said:


> Dawn of the Dead 2004 still used makeup effects and hired amputees as zombie extras. It surpasses the original in makeup effects by a country mile.


So you think better special effects are what make it a great remake?


----------



## WolfbaneManor

I figured I would chime in with my 2 cents worth,seeing as I'm a huge F13th fan.

I mean I worked 4 years in a haunted cornfield maze as Jason Voorhees,we had numerous ppl tell the owners that the person playing Jason has seen the movies way too many times and acted and moved just like him.I figure if you are gonna portray an iconic character like that,then you need to have every detail down pat.

Anyways,I'm on the fence with this remake.It's not really a true remake,I mean in the first F13 it was Mrs Voorhee's doing the killing not Jason.So in essence this is actually F13 Part 3 remake seeing as he already has the mask.

As far as the director,BD doesn't list Micheal Bay.Bay butchers films and I would have been pissed if he was truly doing F13.

Anyways,that's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## WolfbaneManor

I figured I would chime in with my 2 cents worth,seeing as I'm a huge F13th fan.

I mean I worked 4 years in a haunted cornfield maze as Jason Voorhees,we had numerous ppl tell the owners that the person playing Jason has seen the movies way too many times and acted and moved just like him.I figure if you are gonna portray an iconic character like that,then you need to have every detail down pat.

Anyways,I'm on the fence with this remake.It's not really a true remake,I mean in the first F13 it was Mrs Voorhee's doing the killing not Jason.So in essence this is actually F13 Part 3 remake seeing as he already has the mask.

As far as the director,BD doesn't list Micheal Bay.Bay butchers films and I would have been pissed if he was truly doing F13.

Anyways,that's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Tiff

Yeah, the Jason movie doesn't look too bad. I just hope they don't "over do it" like Rob Zombie did with the remake of Halloween. I thought the movie itself was good, and had a good backstory, but there was too much inappropriate crap in it. Like way too much sexual related stuff.
And as for the remake of A Nightmare on Elm Street...let's hope they don't over do it too. Sure, the other ones are "cheesy", but so are most 80's horror flicks. So anything can happen.
For movie updates another website you can check out is upcominghorrormovies.com


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I love cheese. I think it has endless entertainment value. And I told someone before, maybe it wasn't here- this film is doomed just because it's being directed by Marcus Nispel and none of Michael Bay's movies are ever any good anyway.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey RAXL -

Trailer's up

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810022022/video


----------



## scourge999

The trailer looks pretty good. I liked the Texas remake, I am a huge fan of the original Friday series. I will give it a shot before I judge it.


----------



## RAXL

:voorhees:
Honestly, I gave up on F13 during the interminable wait for Freddy vs. Jason.
When they cut Kane Hodder out for somebody with "more expressive eyes" I knew I was done. That's not the Jason that I want to see.
Didn't watch that movie until somebody I knew gave it to me on dvd, don't have any intention of seeing this one. 
If I WANT to watch a remake of the first film, I can watch any of the first four movies.

So sad.

As far as I'm concerned, Friday the 13th runs from 1-X, and ends there. There is no Freddy vs Jason in MY dvd collection, nor will there be any remakes.

I've seen a trailer on tv and MYSPACE a few times. Not impressed.

I feel kinda bad, and don't want to sound like I'm totally slagging the film. I really like the guy that's playing Jason, in the interviews I've seen, he seems to be genuinely excited to be wearing the mask. He's not Kane Hodder, but he does seem like he really wanted the part, and had a lot of fun doing it. That really should count for something. Just not enough to get me to care about it.


----------



## Sinister

Dig on these new pix, Horror Fiends! The Sultan doing what he does best!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14959


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed!

I saw the trailer on TV during the Iggles game and was kind of excited about it..........

Then again, might have just been the beer and whiskey LOL


----------



## Sinister

The relaunch of the site:

http://www.fridaythe13thmovie.com/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I saw the preview in the theater last night. Doesn't look like a bad slasher film to me.

I never understood remaking a film and doing it the exact same way. One of the actors stated the film takes a lot from the entire series and puts into this film. 

I don't think it would make any sense to redo the first film exactly because the killer was kind of a surprise at the end of the film. That hook is long gone and everybody identifies with Jason at this point.

I'll probably go watch it. What the heck?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

BD has up two new badass posters for the flick -

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14996


----------



## Sinister

Four new T.V. spots are up and running:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15005


----------



## RAXL

So, am I the _only_ one who thinks this sucks?

Jason has a sharpening stone for god sake. 
The whole thing is just so much more Texas Chainsaw, than Friday
the 13th:voorhees:


----------



## Sinister

Talks of a sequel, *A Nightmare on Elm Street* reboot, and even *Freddy vs. Jason 2* is touched on:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15127


----------



## MooreEnt24

Sinister said:


> Talks of a sequel, *A Nightmare on Elm Street* reboot, and even *Freddy vs. Jason 2* is touched on:
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15127


I've heard that the 'Nightmare' sequel is pretty much locked. I sure hope that 'Friday the 13th' is good, I'd love to see those kinds of films come back. 'The Unborn' was a disaster.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

STYD has up an interview with *Friday the 13th *director Marcus Nispel.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9540


----------



## Lachoween

*Who's Seen the New Friday the 13th?*

I just got home from seeing a midnight showing of Friday the 13th. I have to say I am very impressed with it, I absolutely loved it. I didn't think I was going to like it because I usually don't like remakes, hated the rob zombie Halloween remake, but this really wasn't your typical remake or prequel. I don't want to give too much away until more people have had a chance to see it, but I would definately say don't miss it! Jason rocks in this new film!


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to go see it today first showing at noon. I would have went last night at midnight, but I had to work. I will give my thoughts on it when I return. :voorhees:


----------



## DarkShadows

just got home it was pretty good but i totally called the ending... the beginning totally gets you lol


----------



## marcus132

I'm taking my Valentine to see it tomorrow. :jol:


----------



## skeletonowl

It was great! I thought it was gonna be more deep storywise but it doesn't matter because it did the first 3 films good justice. The ending referenced the first film too!

This jason was quite scary! The only complaint I have is that one camera shot teases you with focusing on a saw but alas no bloody saw death  

This was what freddy Vs. Jason and Jason X wish it were.


----------



## Sinister

I gave the film 2.5 skulls out of a possible 5.

Since I saw it yesterday, I have been trying to figure out, what exactly, that I didn't like about it, as opposed to what I liked. It was written by Damian Shannon and Mark Swift, the same guys who wrote *Freddy vs. Jason*. Both film has two entirely different directors, and two completely different vibes.

After much deliberation, however, I think I know what has been bothering me.

This movie took itself WAY too seriously. Gone was any element of campiness, or fun. Practically none of the characters were likable, and when The Big J started in with the slayings, I wasn't that bent out of shape to see any of them go. In all the Jason outings, there's at least one character you could sympathize with, or relate to. Not this one. I just didn't get that "Friday" feeling from this flick, and I went into it with a totally open mind. Directed by Marcus Nispel, the same fellow who brought us the TCM remake, perhaps this explains it all. He tried to make *Friday the 13th* the _EXACT _same film as that one. I seriously doubt he was a fan of the orginal franchise, because Jason Voorhees, and Leatherface are two different types of psychopaths and not the same character. In both reboots, they could just as easily been interchangable.

It took too long between each kill, and the handling of squeezing the first four flims together in 1.5 hours seemed a bit forced and heavy handed, with practically no mention of Jason's painful past at Camp Crystal Lake.

Nispel got the scenic beauty of Crystal Lake down, the hot babes and gratuitous sexual content were in place, some pretty good kills, and a few surprise twists, here and there, but overall, I just think this remake doesn't really work that well at all. I would put it at number eight, or even nine, arranging catagroically in my Jason films. That's not a good position for it to be.

On second thought, change my original rating. I give it two out of a possible five skulls. Not a terrible way to spend an afternoon, but not an entirely enjoyable one either. :voorhees:


----------



## DarkShadows

anyone notice the pneumatic kicker bodybag/sleeping bag that was hanging over the campfire


----------



## Lachoween King

I loved this movie. One of the best Friday the 13th ever made.The new and improved Jason rocked. I myself thought the actors and actresses were very well picked, and did a very good job in their respective roles. I would recommend this movie to anyone,and everyone.


----------



## marcus132

"It wasn't great, but it wasn't bad either. I came out of the theater vaguely sated, not annoyed and disappointed, like I was after _Rob Zombie's Halloween_. If this was a pass/fail class in _Friday the 13th_, this movie gets a pass."

You can read my full review here. :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I am with y'all. I didn't love it...didn't hate it.
One part made me jump but I attribute that to the allegra-D I was buzzed on. LOL!
Actually, it just caught me off guard. I knew it was coming but the kill came just a few seconds before I thought it would.

I saw it in the afternoon at the Movie Tavern while eating chicken nachos and buzzin' on allegra. Overall, not a bad way to spend some time, and I was entertained.


----------



## robp790

I agree with the other folks. I liked it but it wasnt great. I wanted to see more creative kills. More gratuitous T&A.


----------



## BobC

I went to the first midnight showing on the 13th. I am a huge fan of the originals until they started going out of control, and I have to say I personally think the new 13th sucks. I was expecting a little more character story line. They show one minute of Jason's mom telling him to kill in the beginning why? Anyone new to the 13th movies will not know the back story. I personally like Rob Zombies Halloween remake he did an excellent job explaining his character with a fresh new story.
The new 13th was just a modern remake of one of the old films I was disappointed and expected something new and fresh. anyways just my two cents I give it 1 out of 5 stars for the lady action wink wink....later all:jol:


----------

